#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-02
<cortex_sk> :D viete preco slovensko vcera prehralo s nemcami?
<cortex_sk> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/227659_210851128934522_210844388935196_803831_5986328_n.jpg
<cortex_sk> je to jasne
<cortex_sk> ...
<yunife> cortex_sk, :-D
<Starejbar> heh tak jsem se sem nakonec prokousal
<Starejbar> šílenej windows :D
<yunife> Starejbar, aj ty mas nepriemne skusenosti s microsoft platform ?
<h00ked> zdur prdi :o)
<h00ked> uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :o)
<h00ked> hen heeeeeeeeeeeen
<Starejbar> jé voni už jeli :D
<h00ked> krucinal, cim vic koukam na svoji plochu, tim vic jsem na sebe pysny :D
<Starejbar> no ja koukam na plochu a je mi zle
<_hubert_> Nesnasim nove ubuntu. :(
<Starejbar> hlavne dole lista s tlacitkem Start
<FrostyX> no ja se musim smat :-D
<Starejbar> moc se nesmej :)
<FrostyX> hlavne veta "Nesnasim nove ubuntu. :(" me rozsekala :D
<_hubert_> Ha ha ha.
<Starejbar> :D
<h00ked> krucinal to jsou navody na picu tohle...
<Starejbar> ty jo dve zensky celej dne poslouchat v praci
<Starejbar> uz me drnci hlava z toho
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> Neuveritelna souvislost. :D
<Starejbar> no nekoho stve novy ubuntu
<Starejbar> nekoho novy spolupracovnici
<Starejbar> :D
<Starejbar> vysledny efekt je stejnej
<h00ked> krucinal... v gnome art neni vzhled, ktery chci :/
<_hubert_> Jaky chces? :D
<h00ked> svoje co sem si udelal :D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<h00ked> gnome look nema nejakou appku?
<h00ked> tam mel byt jeste vykricnik
<h00ked> mrdam to do ucha, neni zadny poradny howto...
<h00ked> a ani podradny... :/
<_hubert_> A k cemu?
<h00ked> k prekopani loginscreen
<_hubert_> Jaj.
<_hubert_> Hmm, jak se dostat do skolni kamerove site za pomoci notasu? :( :D 
<h00ked> omg me nebavi ani se valet v posteli a cumet na serial...
<_hubert_> Me nebavi nevedet, jak na skolni kamery..
<h00ked> mate monitorovany hajzliky bo co? :D
<_hubert_> Ne, reditel nechal udelat kamerovy system na chodbach. A to me sere, bych mu tam nejradeji nahral smycku dane chodby a mel by po prdeli. :D
<yunife> h00ked, ak chces mozes mi spravit semestralku, mam spravit kosotabulku do binarneho suboru :-D
<yunife> _hubert_, a su to analogove kamery alebo ip kamery?
<yunife> _hubert_, na ip kamery poznam trik :-D
<h00ked> to je v poho, ja letos uz udelal bakalarku a sobe absolventku :D
<_hubert_> yunife: No, tim si nejsem jisty. Ja se v tom doprdele nevyznam, jedine, co vim je, ze mezi nimi vede UTP. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, tak pokial je tam UTP, tak to bude pravdepodobne ip kamery, uz staci najst iba nejaky switch cez ktore ide a spravit na nom tzv. slucku a je po kamerovom systeme :D
<_hubert_> No, imho bude tenhle switch v reditelne...
<yunife> _hubert_, tazko povedat, UTP kabel nemoze byt zasa nejak extra dlhy, odporuca sa max 100 metrov, takze do 100 metrov niekde switch bude pripadne vypojit jednu kameru zapojit switch a spravit tam slucku :-D
<_hubert_> A slucka je? :D
<yunife> _hubert_, slucka je peklo, vyradenie celej siete
<yunife> _hubert_, zahltenie siete ti bude asi viacej hovorit :-)
<_hubert_> http://img233.imageshack.us/i/ethernkillervo5.jpg/ neco podobneho? :D
<yunife> _hubert_, no tym kamery vyradis urcite :D
<_hubert_> Taky si myslím. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, este aj pevne disky odpalis kam sa to nahrava :D:D
<_hubert_> Jasne, vypalim skolni racky. :D 
<yunife> _hubert_, tomu ver :-D
<_hubert_> A spalim i ten hloupy PC server, na kterem jedou Windows server. 3:D
<h00ked> ten radsi spalit dvakrat a pod dozorem 
<yunife> _hubert_, elektronika je kurva
<_hubert_> To je, no. 
<yunife> _hubert_, servery sa daju odpalit aj externe
<yunife> _hubert_, staci mali pripravok do zasuvky a pokial budes mat stastie a servery budu na rovnakej faze ako je v tej zasuvke odpalis ich :-D
<_hubert_> NEjvic me sere, ze IT ucebna pouziva jeste 4 kulickove mysi, stare HP PC, o 1GHz a 256mb RAM, monitory CRT znacky "CoJsemToKurvaVyrobil", to vymenit nechteji, ale na porizeni 20 IR IP kamer, to maji, parchanti..
<yunife> _hubert_, co narobis, svet nie je dokonaly, vravis, ze tam je 20 IP kamier?
<yunife> _hubert_, to budu potrebovat minimalne 5TB datoveho ulozista aby s kazdej kamery uchovali zaznam aspon na 7 dni 
<_hubert_> No, zatim asi... Ve vestibulu je jich asi pet a vsechny chodby je jeste nemaji. A nevic infracervene...
<_hubert_> *navic
<yunife> _hubert_, tak predpokladam, ze tie data budu drzat 1 max 2 dni dozadu co z tych kamier zachytia
<yunife> _hubert_, pochybujem, ze server ma taku kapacitu aby tam mohol uchovat tolko zaznamu
<_hubert_> Ja nevim, kam to hodlaji skladovat... Imho ale urcite ne na moc dlouho... Ale proc jsou doprcic infracervene? U nas ve skole vazne neni, co krast!
<yunife> _hubert_, co by nebolo, sak tie kamery neboli lacne :D
<_hubert_> Hele, nejsi Ty nas reditel? :D Ten ma stejnou logiku. :D :D
<yunife> _hubert_, inac tych 20 kamier vyprodukuje pekny datovy tok myslim, ze okolo 10MiB/s to bude :-)
<_hubert_> V sitarine mam mezery, s timhle na me nechod...
<yunife> _hubert_, jak to, co vas v tej skole ucia :D
<_hubert_> Sracky.
<yunife> _hubert_, mali by vas naucit naburat lokalny siet :-D
<_hubert_> Mmmm :)
<yunife> ako mi na strednej
<_hubert_> Vas tohle ucili?
<yunife> _hubert_, spoluciak vytiahol jeden pidi switch v ucebni co sme mali hodinu :-D
<yunife> _hubert_, a vyletel na celej skole internet 
<_hubert_> Lol. :D
<_hubert_> Tak to jo. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, nasli spe tepnu :D
<yunife> sme :-D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<yunife> _hubert_, ale najviacej sa mi pacila serverovna
<yunife> _hubert_, bezal tam debian
<_hubert_> U nas windle..
<yunife> _hubert_, na 486tke a bezal tam DHCP :-D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Já chci na tu prumyslovku. :(
<yunife> _hubert_, najradsej sme mali slucky na switch, zakazdym v inej ucebni sme spravili :-D
<_hubert_> Polovine veci, o cem tu mluvite rozumim jenom z poloviny. :(
<yunife> _hubert_, sietar prisiel na serverovnu a pozrel na switch a vsetky ledky blikaly jak sialene a cela siet KO :-D
<yunife> _hubert_, tak pojednom kabli odpajal okruhy az nasiel odkial to ide :D:D
<_hubert_> :D :D :D
<yunife> _hubert_, to je tak, ked spravis v skole jednu obrovsku lokalnu siet potom ju snad vyradis :-)
<_hubert_> Taky jsem nad tim premyslel, ale u nas by to asi nedopadlo dobre. :D Super trik jsme udelali, jsme hodili na plochu print screen, schovali ikony i listu a ucitelka si nevedela rady. :D :D
<yunife> _hubert_, veru ucitelia su tupejsi ako studaci :D
<_hubert_> Jo. :D Ona je sice super, ale jenom na kancelarskou praci. :D 
<_hubert_> Ale uplně nejlepsi je ten iMac, co mame v IT ucebne. :D
<_hubert_> Resp. iMac G3. :D 128 mb ram 4gb hdd, proste super. :D
<_hubert_> Procik neco, kolem 1GHz. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, tak tomu sa mi nechce verit
<yunife> _hubert_, to na skolach nie je len tak k videniu'
<_hubert_> U nas jo. 
<yunife> _hubert_, u nas sa teraz objavuju 4 jadrove desktopy s win 7 :-D
<yunife> _hubert_, taku masinu by som si chcel zobrat domov, tam by ubunta inac poficala 
<_hubert_> To jo, to jo. Ale ten mac je nadherny... To je to nejhezci, co si ze zakladky odnesu, vzpominka na nej... :D
<yunife> _hubert_, a kam jako jedes studovat po zakladke?
<_hubert_> No, já chtel na prumyslovku, ale tam me nevzali a pochybuju, ze me vezmou na odvolani... Pujdu na technickou skolu... Budu makat u stroje... Obor se jmenuje mechanik-serizovac...
<yunife> _hubert_, tak to je smula, premyslovka by ti dala ovela viacej
<h00ked> omg
<_hubert_> yunife: Dala, ale kdyz se na ni nedostanu..
<yunife> h00ked, co lasko? 
<h00ked> jeden znamej si zaplatil hosting a zaregistroval pres nejakou pochybnou porskou firmu
<h00ked> samozrejme ze zkasirovali prachy a nic se nestalo :D
<yunife> h00ked, nad tym sa nerozculuj, ludia su naivny a vzdy budu 
<_hubert_> Hmm, unity 2D není zase tak zlé. :)
<h00ked> ty vole ja z nej vyrostu...
<_hubert_> h00ked: Copak?
<h00ked> to je strasny kokot....
<_hubert_> h00ked: Podel se o svou horkost..
<h00ked> pak hodim na pastebin
<h00ked> http://pastebin.com/N9DZHeqa
<h00ked> disavadni prubeh
<h00ked> a nastesti konecny...
<yunife> hura bugol sa mi FF v unity aaaaa
<freax> h00ked: husty :-D obdivuju tvoji asertivitu :D
<yunife> h00ked, :-D 
<h00ked> njn, holt jsem vycviceny...
<_hubert_> h00ked: Profesional. :D
<h00ked> ale jak chtel pomoct s tw, tak to uz sem nevydrzel a musel sem ho nenapadne poslat do pryc :D
<_hubert_> Proc ten blb chce domenu na .pl? :O
<h00ked> protoze je to kkt
<h00ked> si asi nekde precetl, ze polske sluzby rullez, tak chce vsechno polske..
<h00ked> nebo nevim :D
<_hubert_> :D No jo, to je ten ovci syndrom. :D Ovcak rekne: Timhle smerem a ovce jim bezi... :D
<_hubert_> Hezky jsem to pojmenoval. :D :D
<h00ked> ale s tou asertivitou - ja tak jednou, dvakrat do mesice vybouchnu a to pak ten chudak lituje, ze se narodil... xD
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> http://h00ked.cz/?p=79 Co to planujes za scripty?
<h00ked> par veci co tu mam sepsanych apod
<_hubert_> A co jsou za povahy, ze na ne tak prisne?
<TomasBrincil> feťáci, windowsáci a lidi z diskuzí na živě.cz
<_hubert_> Ale jake povahy jsou ty scripty?
<h00ked> no celkem invazivni do systemu
<h00ked> vyuzivaji par chyb :D
<TomasBrincil> hele ping na google pro zjištění, jestli jsi online nebo ne není nic invazivního :D
<h00ked> hele ticho tam na vesnici :D
<TomasBrincil> xDDD
<TomasBrincil> znáš Hugin?
<TomasBrincil> pecka soft na panoramata, dělám je celej den, pořád další :D
<freax>   
<h00ked> :)
<h00ked> btw - ty neodpovidas ani na query, ani na jabberu, mam teda s tim pocitat?
<TomasBrincil> jj
<TomasBrincil> ale napiš jí
<TomasBrincil> lucie.kepplova@gmail.com
<h00ked> ok
<h00ked> to mi naprosto staci :D
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> mohl si ode me mit pres tyden klid :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: btw na twitter si ten clanek z root daval ty? :D
<_hubert_> Osama je mrtvej? :O
<h00ked> omg ne.. on na URP bude pawlikvit
<h00ked> bud budu muset byt hodne ozraly, nebo se nekam schovam...
<_hubert_> Sakra, hosi, jsem sice lama, ale pokud tady budu chtit wifi, budu potrebovat dokoupit pouze APcko?
<tigrid> hele když mam poškozeny soubor není nějaky program na lin co to umí opravit ?
<TomasBrincil> tigrid: Jak poškozený? CD? Smazaný?
<tigrid> jaj sry jedna se o rar
<TomasBrincil> _hubert_: Ano. Stačí levná plastová krabička. Strčíš do toho kabel s internetem a jedeš.
<_hubert_> Uííííííííí, konecne neco, co jsem pochopil z wiki. :D :D
<tigrid> prostě ten .rar nesedí u něho CRC nebo něco takeho to píše tak jestli není nějaký program ktery by zbytek toho souboru
<tigrid> vytahnul nebo celej fixnul :-D
<h00ked> zkus jeziska :P
<h00ked> Podle Živě jsou ti, kteří pijí Kofolu přívrženci open-source. // A podle privrzencu open-source jsou ti co ctou zive.cz nesvepravny :D
<_hubert_> Ja ctu zive. :(
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: hod potom screen unity na dualwide ;)
<TomasBrincil> jj :)
<TomasBrincil> vypadá to luxusně
<TomasBrincil> jen mně mrzí, že zatím nejde na pravém monitoru vypnout horní lišta
<TomasBrincil> jsem zvyklý mít všechny ovládací prvky na levém monitoru
<h00ked> ja se toho dualvide celkem bojim prave
<TomasBrincil> ale nevidím v tom větší problém. Uvidíme :)
<h00ked> eh? lista je protazena na oba? :D
<TomasBrincil> je tam doslova dvakrát
<TomasBrincil> na každém monitoru stejná
<h00ked> aha, tak to je celkem na prd esli nepujde pryc... na to bych si nezvykl :D
<h00ked> nic, jdu se natahnout
<_hubert_> No nic, balim to, brou. :)
<Leskoo> zdravim, jak pridam do grubu2 windows kdyz je na HD(0.0) ?
<TomasBrincil> update nepomůže?
<Leskoo> jak update ?
<tvaculin> update grubu, prikazem: update-grub
<Leskoo> nene, update-grub nenasel wincky
<Leskoo> ma nekdo nejaky jiny napad ? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-03
<h00ked> hm... tak screenlets zase blbnou :/
<cherryboss> ahoj - jen zkouším :)
<cherryboss> Ahoj, je prosím možnost jak mít v ubuntu 11.04 zároveň Unity i Gnome 3 a jen mezi nimi přepínat přes výběr sezení? Děkuji
<h00ked> brrrr kosa :(
<_hubert_> h00ked: Taky je u Vas tak hnusne? :(
<Starejbar_> jop
<Starejbar_> slunicko sviti ptackove zpivaji
<Starejbar_> des
<Starejbar_> uz aby prselo
<_hubert_> Sakra. Proc se mi misto spusteni ten script doprcic stahne? :(
<_hubert_> Nemuzete mi s tim nekdo pomoci?
<FrostyX> Tak lidi, u nas nadherne snezi :-D. taky tam mate tak pekne ? :)
<_hubert_> U nas jenom prsi. :D
<_hubert_> No, tady je to jenom celkem zavadejici..
<FrostyX> soused daval na facebook fotky ... nevim jestli vam to pujde otevrit. http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=209023462454350&set=a.209023385787691.52870.100000400922312&type=1&ref=nf .... 
<_hubert_> Ne...
<h00ked> loool http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=One_Laptop_I_Wont_Be_Buying.jpg
<_hubert_> :D :D
<FrostyX> http://img51.imageshack.us/i/kveten.jpg/
<h00ked> FrostyX: nadhera ne? :D
<FrostyX> super :-D
<_hubert_> Lool, podobne i u nas. :D
<FrostyX> a o vikendu je u nas takova akce na ranci. jsem se tam planoval zlatat jak dobytek a prespat nekde venku. no, ale to tezko asi :-D
<FrostyX> pres noc tam ma byt par kapel ...
<h00ked> FrostyX: to by ses musel zlejt jak stado aby ti to bylo jedno :D
<FrostyX> no to jsem planoval, ale porad. snih je snih :-D
<h00ked> snih je mekky, ber to tak :D
<FrostyX> aspon si padama na zem nic nepolamu :-D
<h00ked> presne :D
<Starejbar_> frosty to si delas prdel ne?
<Starejbar_> sice mi pred chvili prijel sofer se zbozim a brblal ze na dalnici na vysocine snezi ale tohle uz je fakt moc :D
<h00ked> koukam ze raiffeisenbank ma taky smysl pro humor
<FrostyX> no jo no :-D
<_hubert_> http://tarox.borec.cz/chat/ Kolonka text se nemaze... NEvite, jak na to? Jenom to text, jmeno bych potreboval nechat..
<FrostyX> no ale aby ti tam ten text zustal, tak si musel jako value dosadit $_POST['text'] nebo tak neco ne ?
<_hubert_> Ne... Ono index je vlastne jenom html ve kterem je frame a ten se refreshuje... Nic jineho... Index se nemeni, je to obycejne html..
<FrostyX> muzes nekam postnout ten chat.php ?
<FrostyX> mimochodem pouziti ramu v dnesni dobe neni zrovna idealni reseni
<FrostyX> ale teda nenapada me jak ten chat jinym jednoduchym zpusobem resit
<_hubert_> Ja se inspiroval u lide.cz chatu... tarox.borec.cz/chat.tar.gz
<FrostyX> _hubert_: Mimochodem. Máš 2x ukončenej formulář a nemáš ukončenou tabulku. asi překlep
<_hubert_> V indexu?
<FrostyX> pravdepodobne. dal jsem si zobrazit zdrojovy kod stranky
<_hubert_> Opraveno, diky. :)
<_hubert_> Ale neni to zle, ne? :)
<FrostyX> mel by ses v prubehu casu kouknout na css. aspon at vis k cemu je dobre atd. nerikam se ho ucit. to uz zalezi co budes chtit vsechno delat
<_hubert_> Tak css vice/mene umim. Ja jsem se html a css zacal ucit uz pred dvema roky, kdyz jsem jeste pouzival windle... Pak jsem se na to vykaslal a ted jsem prestal s c++ a zacal s PHP, tak oprasuji i html a css..
<FrostyX> mas v tom chatu nejakej automatickej refresh ?
<_hubert_> Jop, presmerovani meta-tagem na tu samou stranku... 
<_hubert_> Nevim, jak na refresh, tak jsem to resil takhle..
<FrostyX> _hubert_: mas tam  target="ram"  ... ten kdyz das pryc, jmeno i text se ti vyprazdni
<_hubert_> Jo, refreshne se to celé..... To se mi práve nelibi... Vidim to tak, ze na jmeno se to zepta pri vstupu a pak tam bude input hidden. :)
<FrostyX> potom staci abys overil, jestli existuje $_POST['jmeno'] a pokud jo, tak ho dosadit jako value u inputu jmena. nevim jestli jsem to rekl dostatecne srozumitelne :-D
<FrostyX> :)
<_hubert_> Jo, pockej, Ty jsi genialni!!!!
<_hubert_> If(isset($_POST["jmeno"])
<_hubert_> $valueJmena="$_POST["jmeno"];
<_hubert_> Takhle?
<FrostyX> no mas tam nejake syntakticke chyby, ale jinak jo ;)
<_hubert_> Chyby budou vzdycky, dulezity je princip. :D
<FrostyX> ten je dobre no
<_hubert_> Aha, v druhem radku nemaji co delat ty prvni uvozovky..
<FrostyX> asi to neposila co
<_hubert_> Ne, neposila..
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Jo jo, vypada to mnohem jednodussi, nez to moje. :D A taky pises tak nejak prehledne... :) :D
<FrostyX> nevim o kolik je to jednodussi. vychazel jsem z tveho html. php jsem nevidel. 
<_hubert_> Ja if nepouzil ani jednou a jak na to koukam, tak za svoje PHP se stydim. :D
<FrostyX> ale prd. kazdy zacinal. Neni to tak davno co se mnou tady Brano sedel nekolik hodin denne na icq a radil mi. nebyt neho, tak nevim ... rozhodne se neni za co stydet. kazdy nejak zacinal a za chvili se dopracujes na nejakou uroven
<FrostyX> mimochodem taky prvni vec, kterou jsem psal byl chat :)
<FrostyX> schvalne se podivam jestli ho nekde najdu, aby ses podival ze to moc prehledne vypadat nebude :-D
<_hubert_> :) Ale nechybi Ti tam nahodou ten refresh? A taky je potreba upravit scrollovani, aby po refreshi byl scrollbar vzdy dole, ale to resim javascriptem. :) A Tvoje urcite pohledej, to by me zajimalo. :D
<FrostyX> refresh se mi v tvem zdrojaku neukazal, takze jsem ho tam nedaval
<FrostyX> to je otazka co se bude dit s tim refreshem :-D
<FrostyX> o vikendu se po tom kodu kouknu. bude totiz nekde doma
<_hubert_> Hele, refresh se da do chat_text.php a je to.
<FrostyX> a funguje to jo ? nespamuje to nejaky text do toho souboru, nebo tak neco
<_hubert_> Ja Ti to poslu, jak ja to mam. :)
<FrostyX> ok
<_hubert_> tarox.borec.cz/chat_komplet.tar.gz
<FrostyX> teoreticky chat.php a okno.php muzes klidne spojit do jednoho souboru ne ?
<_hubert_> A jo, vidis, tohle me nenapadlo...
<_hubert_> Pockej..
<_hubert_> Ale kdyby se to spojilo, nebude to spamovat?
<FrostyX> nemyslim si
<_hubert_> Zkusim.
<_hubert_> Spojene to nechce zapisovat...
<FrostyX> hm
<FrostyX> a do ktereho souboru si to dal ? chat.php nebo okno.php ?
<_hubert_> chat
<FrostyX> tak to by jit melo
<FrostyX> on to zapisuje. jen vypis nefunguje :-D
<FrostyX> a to protoze tam mas kratky zapis php .. mas jen <? misto <?php .... nebo aspon u me to tak dela
<_hubert_> Aha! :D Hele, Tys' dával odkaz někomu jinému?
<_hubert_> Hoši, mě z Vás klepne. :D
<h00ked> klep klep :D
<FrostyX> ja ? ne :-)
<_hubert_> A máte po prdeli, potvory! :D :D 
<ZOMBitch> prdel je to kodovani :P
<_hubert_> Už i Ty? :D Ach jo, já se jdu zahrabat. :D
<h00ked> buzny
<_hubert_> Byla to chyba to sem hazet. :D
<h00ked> ste na ty prdele nejak zatizeny :D:D
<_hubert_> :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jen na zensky prdele ...
<h00ked> tak to jo :D
<_hubert_> Hmm, jak udelat odkaz, co vepise neco do textoveho pole?
<ZOMBitch> to rozhodne jo :P
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: http://www.jakpsatweb.cz/
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Znam, ale nevim, kde presne to hledat... NAvic Vy to beztak znate...
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: pravda, ze to tu dost lidi asi zna, ale ignorance dotazu, ktery ma odpoved na prvni nakopnuti googlu, je znacna ;)
<_hubert_> Jak jinak.
<ZOMBitch> te nechci nejak desit, jen konstatuju svuj pohled na tuhle situaci ;)
<_hubert_> Vzdyt ja vim, ze je to tak..
<_hubert_> Ja bych asi odpovedel stejne. :D
<ZOMBitch> tak to me napada jen ... tak se tak blbe neptej :D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<h00ked> tak a dneska jsem zase udelal... hovno... :/
<_hubert_> Taky? .)
<FrostyX> jako kazdej jinej den :)
<_hubert_> :))
<FrostyX> ale pritom bych toho mel udelat celkem dost ... :-D
<_hubert_> Mi to staci. :D
 * ZOMBitch dneska docela maka ... neprehani to samozrejme ;)
<h00ked> no ja mel dneska volno, tak sem doufal, ze aspon neco udelam... :D
<h00ked> ja tu toho mam taky dost prave... :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<_hubert_> Proc mi nefunguje na localhostu php? :(
<_hubert_> Script to stahuje, namisto spousteni...
<FrostyX> mas nainstalovany php balik ?
<_hubert_> Mam. Pres klasicky Aapache index scripty funguji, ale treba chat blbne...
<FrostyX> kdyz v /var/www udelas soubor skript.php das do nej <?php echo 'funguje'; ?> a pak ho v prohlizeci otevres - stane se co ?
<_hubert_> Funguje.
<FrostyX> a kdy ti to misto spusteni stahuje ?
<_hubert_> 127.0.0.1/chat/ stahne chat.php a i kdyz odeslu zpravu, tak ho to stahne znova..
<FrostyX> tak to potom nechapu jak se ti muze spustit ten na kterej jsem se ptal
<FrostyX> kazdopadne --> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Apache%20s%20MySQL%20a%20PHP
<_hubert_> 127.0.0.1/test.php (s echo()) funguje bezproblemu... Ale u chatu to blbne..
<h00ked> zkus tomu nastavit -R chmod - u me to zabralo kdysi
<_hubert_> Ach jo, zase cist manual o chmod... Uz me to neba... Kdyz ja si to neumim zapamatovat..
<_hubert_> :(
<FrostyX> h00ked: tu by pripadne stacilo jen chmod +x -R ... ne ?
<h00ked> chmod -R 7777 /var/www
<h00ked> na localhostu se s tim neser :D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<FrostyX> 4 sedmicky ? to uz i posle vsem lidem na ICQ ze ti muzou udelat bordel v pc ne ? :_D
<_hubert_> h00ked: Diky, uz jede. :)
<_hubert_> Hosi, jde nejak zjistit, ze nekdo zavrel okno se strankou?
<_hubert_> Hmm, mozna: Pokud mam promennou v jednom souboru, jak ji dostanu do druheho?
<FrostyX> jedine odeslanim formulare, vytvorenim globalni promenne (nedoporucuje se) a nebo pouzitim pole $_SESSION
<_hubert_> ??
<FrostyX> jestli si myslel to, ze budes mit file1.php a v nem promenne. a ty budes chtit pouzit v file2.php, tak mas 3 moznosti. ty ktere jsem rikal.
 * FrostyX  si jde dat ten zblitek co nam davaj na veceri
<_hubert_> A muzu pouzit jeden formular, co odesila do dvou skriptu?
<_hubert_> Blbost vlastne.
<h00ked> muhehehe
<h00ked> super achiev "kill 1000 horde" :D
<FrostyX> no nic, vecere zadna. tak jdu aspon do posilky. mejte se tu ;)
<_hubert_> Ty taky, hodne stesti.
<_hubert_> Mohl jsem balit zenske, mohl jsem sportovat, mohl jsem varit, ale ne, ja si vyberu PHP! :(
<_hubert_> :D :D
<_hubert_> Nejde mi to.. :D
<h00ked> krucinal jedna flashka je zpomalena... to je snad usb - 0.5
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: ty pouzivas aky desktop manager? nejaky *box?
<supersasho> *window
<freax> supersasho: ZOMB ma fluxbox
<supersasho> freax: diky :)
<freax> supersasho: nz :)
<Ensiferi> Ahoj, nevíte prosím vás jak odstranit záložku z "Menu => Místa" ?
<_hubert_> Kde konkrétně?
<Ensiferi> Ubuntu 10.04
<FrostyX> kdyz na to mista kliknes pravym a das "upravit nabidky"
<FrostyX> nebo tak nejak to tam je
<Ensiferi> když kliknu pravym, tak se mi to právě taky otevře
<FrostyX> prave jsem to zkusil na debianu v gnome a vyskoci nabidka jakou rikam
<FrostyX> ledaze. ty mas nejake menu a v nem polozku mista ? nebo mas to "mista" primo na tom panelu ?
<Ensiferi> Mě to fakt nejde, pravá myš mi to taky otevře. Mam tam 2 záložky připojení s blbě vyplněnýma údajema, opravit to už nejde a záložku smazat taky ne. 
<h00ked> Ensiferi: musis kliknout primo na to MISTA ;)
<h00ked> Ensiferi: neklikej pravym na tu polozku co chces smazat, ale levym  na mista a potom hned pravym na mista ;)
<FrostyX> Ensiferi: bavime se o tomto panelu http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/GNOME%20Panel a tech mistech co tam sou jo ? :-D
<h00ked> pet hodin wowka mi udelalo traffic 81MB down/ 30MB up
<h00ked> neni az tak narocne :)
<_hubert_> Jak doprdele udelat javascript, co vpisuje do inputu? :(
<FrostyX> js zablokovat a zakazat. ted resim zasranej ajax a jeste nikdy me nic tak nesralo
<_hubert_> PhP to neumi a ja chci do chatu smajliky apod... :(
<h00ked> ja chci zase spravnou verzi titulku na SGU...
<_hubert_> Co ja vim, tak jim jde i pekne rozumet, ne?
<Ensiferi> Frosty: Tak to mi vyleze hlavní nabídka. Ale jsou tam jenom položky z Aplikace a Systém, ale ty mý dva výtvory ne :(
<FrostyX> Otevri spravce souboru. klasicky treba domovsky adresar. v hornim menu das "Zalozky" > "Editovat zalozky"
<_hubert_> Jo! Mám to, prisel jsem na to!
<Ensiferi> Frosty super díky. Už jsou pryč. 
<_hubert_> To zasrane PhP zase nejde. :(
<h00ked> jeste ze jsem dneska nemakal, jak vas tak sleduju... :D
<FrostyX> h00ked: udelal si nejlip
<_hubert_> To si ze me delate prdel?!?!?!? TAk on mi chybel balik PHP5!!! Co je to dneska za podelanej den?!
<FrostyX> ale ja ten web musim do zitrka odpoledne mit hotovej ... takze bohuzel uz to nemuzu nechat nahode :-D
<FrostyX> Ensiferi: nz
<h00ked> vsak zitra dopoledne taky cas ne? :D
<_hubert_> Hmm, zase jsem v prdeli. :(
<FrostyX> _hubert_: asi tak
<FrostyX> h00ked: zitra dopoledne spim, pisu test z cestiny a zase spim :-D
<Leskoo> Panove prave jsme s FrostyX dosli k nazoru ze rum s rumovymi pralinkami vubec nejsou spatna kombinace :D
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Hej, ja jsem tak rad, ze to delam z vlastni vule, ze je to jenom neco, na co nemam termin, ani nic podobneho... :D
<h00ked> to prijde neboj :D
<_hubert_> Nestras. :D
<_hubert_> SAkra, blbe uvozovky. Proc jich neni vice druhu?
<_hubert_> Ono, pokud chci mit ten chat kvalitni, jeste to bude bolet... A na to se musim vyspat, dobrou. :)
<FrostyX> Kolik by jich jeste chtel :-D nas ucitel informacnich systemu pouziva jen jedny, protoze nevi kde na klavesnici je apostrof ... :-D
<FrostyX> lidi. az si budete kupovat k flasce rumu rumove pralinky, musite si koupit dvoje baleni. jedno je malo :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-04
<h00ked> a jdeme, vytisknout a do ulic rozdavat letaky http://kecy.roumen.cz/roumingShow.php?file=ubuntu_butt.jpg :o)
<Leskoo> h00ked, spis rozdavej to spodni pradlo
<h00ked_> bry rano
<freax> h00ked_ntb: dobry :)
<h00ked_ntb> :o)
<h00ked_ntb> ten screenlet se mi porad celkem jebe...
<h00ked_ntb> obcas nechce nabehnout pri bootu a nevim proc...
<freax> h00ked_ntb: co to je obcas? :) se screenletama sem mel stejnej problem... pak sem se na ne vykaslal a pouzivam jen Conky..
<h00ked_ntb> zdur decka
<Starejbar> království za sluchátka
<h00ked> ok, dej sem kralovstvi, dam ti sluchatka :D
<Starejbar> ale potřebuju takový jako měl Otík :)
<h00ked> te majznu pres kebuli a budou jako mel otik :D
<Starejbar> boze jsem se tesil na novou kolegyni a už toho lituju
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: :))
<Starejbar> ten tvor neumí ani na chvíli zavřít reprák
<h00ked> :D
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: mas se tesit minimalne az potom co ji vidis na fotce ;)
<h00ked> ji tam narvi bagetu nebo neco jinyho :D
<ZOMBitch> hh
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: hele mam pro tebe orisek, schvalne jestli ho vyresis :)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: orisky se louskaj ... ;)
<h00ked> ja sem pica
<h00ked> ted sem se nad tim zamyslel a chci to resit slozite ikdyz to jde naprosto jednoduse :D
<Starejbar> kdyby to aspon byla nejaka mlada kocka na kterou je radost se koukat
<Starejbar> ale takhle
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: vidis, staci jen moje pritomnost :)))))
<h00ked> tak tak :)
<Starejbar> já si rád pokecam ale ceho je moc toho je prilis
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: jn :)
<Starejbar> a reknete mi konecne jak se v linuxu pouziva rdp protokol
<h00ked> sem puvodne premyslel, jak vytahnout z conky informace o trafficu a ukladat to z toho do souboru... ale ted mi doslo, ze tam conky vubec byt nemusi a bude k tomu stacit jenom jeden script :)
<Starejbar> to rebootovani do woken kvuli fakturamme uz vazne neba
<h00ked> ?
<h00ked> pouzivej winstorm :D
<ZOMBitch>  Starejbar ... virtualizace ... v ubuntu je klient na RDB :)
<ZOMBitch> rdp :)
<h00ked> flexibee :D
<Starejbar> linux klienty na rdp proste neslapou
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: jn, a ti linejsi z nas jen instnou vnstat ;)
<Starejbar> stravil jsem mraky casu na googlu a nikde nic
<ZOMBitch> hm
<h00ked> ted nevim k cemu to myslis :D
<Starejbar> virtualizaci jsem uvazoval taky, jen nevim jak by to moje krabicka davala
<h00ked> jo, uz vim bry :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: :))
<Starejbar> u tech rdp linuxk klientu je problem ze neprojdou pres dns bo co. proste potrebujou primou ip adresu na server ke kterymu se chci pripojit a tu ja proste nemam
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: pak teda delat faktury pres jinej soft :)
<Starejbar> :D
<Starejbar> nejde o soft ale o to ze sefik si vymyslel vzdalenej serever aby proste ucto bylo na jednom fleku pristupny pro vsechny pobocky
<Starejbar> btgw pohoda stejne na tucnakovi nevali
<Starejbar> :d
<Starejbar> des bes
<Starejbar> asi prestanu delat faktury a bude
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Starejbar> zamestnam tim kolegynku a treba aspon na chvili nebude mlit pantem :D
<Starejbar> kurna ja su bedna
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: vubec netusim jak bych resil ucetnictvi ... takovyhle veci jdou mimo me :)
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: a pokud to chce sefik na widlich, tak si to chodi restartovat, ja tam klido obcas do ty bedny taky kopnu az pujdu okolo varit kafe ... :P
<ZOMBitch> ale to uz se trosek ztracim od tematu :D
<Starejbar> ZOMBitch: :D no ja ucto taky neresim, pro me to konci se pripojit nacvakat poslat odhlasit ale des bes. do ty bedny bych taky kopal nebo na ni klido i to kafe vylil, ale je to jakejsi externi virtualni server bo tak sjem to aspon pochopil
<ZOMBitch> hm
<Starejbar> asi budu muset prijit na to jak haknout tu firmu a shodit jim to :D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<Starejbar> neob se zavrtam jeste vic do googlu a treba z nej neco vymamim
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: ten prvni odkaz z googlu nejde? http://www.rdesktop.org/
<ZOMBitch> podle vseho by mel jit i na widle 2008
<Starejbar> uz si nepamatuju co vse jsem zkousel ale vim ze toho bylo hodne, myslim ze tohle taky nezabralo ale zkusim to pro jistotu jeste jednou ;-P
<h00ked> hele ze je ten klid prijemny? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: krasa :)
<Starejbar> klid?
<h00ked> taky si vsimam... :)
<Starejbar> kde?
<ZOMBitch> tady :)
<Starejbar> :D
<Starejbar> to ma byt jako provokace? :D
<Starejbar> ja mam taky klid 
<ZOMBitch> ... listbans
<ZOMBitch> ... xullit nebo jak mel ten vymazlej pakon nick :)
<Starejbar> :D
<Starejbar> vy jste mu dodali tropicke ovoce?
<Starejbar> to uz se to nedalo poslouchat?
<ZOMBitch> j vojta mam pocit ... nebo onderej
<ZOMBitch> *ondrej :)
<Starejbar> to jsou mi novinky clovek tu chvilku neni a co nevidim
<ZOMBitch> uz moc ne, vetsina lidi ho do hodiny zacla odpuzovat dost vyraznym slovnikem a on porad nic :)
<h00ked> omg co to je za bordel
<h00ked> pri pokusu prejit na druhou stranku vlakna me to hodi na uplne jine vlakno... :D
<freax> shit! wtf!!! nekam mi zmizel muj private key :-/ aaaaa neeee!!!
<freax> :-(
<freax> ten kkt sel urcite na prochazku, zakop a spad do /dev/null :(
<h00ked> :D
<yunife> h00ked, cauko :D
<h00ked> zdar velemamute :D
<yunife> h00ked, co pak, dneska si v nejakej dobrej naladicke
<h00ked> si pis :D
<yunife> h00ked, tvoj nadriadeny nemohol znies, ze mas plat vyssi ako on a ta vyhodil z prace?
<h00ked> nn akorat premie mam vyssi nez on :D
<h00ked> sefovu platu se nikdo nepriblizime, ale mam vyssi nez muj primy nadruzeny no.. :D
<h00ked> ale na druhou stranu... mit ve vypovedi "ten parchant mel vyssi plat nez ja" by bylo fajn :D
<yunife> h00ked, tak sa podel co ta tak obstastnuje, nechce sa mi to z teba tahat :-D
<h00ked> v pondeli mi dorazi domu motorla xoom a nexus s :D
<yunife> h00ked, sa nevies dockat co :D
<h00ked> jak maly dite co ceka na cukratko :D
<yunife> h00ked, kokos nebudes teraz ani spavat sa mi tak vidi D:
<freax> ja budu mit v pondeli taky novy cukratkoooo O:-) snad prvne co se tesim az budu mit vikend za sebou :-D
<yunife> to je dobre toto tak vy budete mat nove hracky v pondelok a nas budu boliet hlavy, ze FrostyX ale mna nieco ineho ako teba :-D
<FrostyX> to jo, uz se tesim na vikend :)
<yunife> nechcete niekto pisat pisomku z databaz v skole namiesto mna?
<h00ked> yunife: pokud osukas domov duchodcu, tak to za tebe milerad napisu :D:D:D
<yunife> h00ked, jako zvonku steny? :-D
<h00ked> uvnitr, jednu babcu po druhe :D
<yunife> h00ked, tak to sa nedohodneme
<yunife> h00ked, mam nejake integritne obmedzenia, cez ktore nejdem
<yunife> h00ked, mam predmet ZDBS = Zaklady databazovych systemov, a prebrali sme na tom predmete vsetko mozne co sa da z databazou robit a teraz nam chce dat test na papier, ti strci model tabuliek, cely po anglicky nejake skratky nazvy stlpcov nic popisane a nejake ulohy na spravenie prikazov ani kod sa v tom modely nevyzna :D
<h00ked> husty, a?
<yunife> h00ked, napisat 20 SQL prikazov, bez dokumentacie je fakt super, nechapem akoze preco mam vediet cele SQL naspamet
<Starejbar_> to je jednoduchy
<Starejbar_> bo si ve skole :d
<h00ked> jo a pointa?
<h00ked> :D
<yunife> h00ked, uz tyzden mam z toho nervy to je pointa
<h00ked> aha
<h00ked> ja se zacnu smat neboj ;)
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> nebo nemam? :D
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> h00ked, nechapem ako ty ucitelia zmyslaju, stara skola asi :D
<yunife> h00ked, to bude zasa 500 joinov a same agregacne funkcie ako ich poznam :D
<h00ked> tak ser na skolu kdyz se ti to nelibi :p
<h00ked> a nebo jim to rekni jako ja...
<h00ked> a budes opakovat pac te nepusti dal :D
<yunife> h00ked, to som chcel uz vela krat urobit, ale zahodit 2 roky to nie je len tak
<yunife> h00ked, keby nas to aspon neucil dekan boa :D
<h00ked> otazka dvou minut a je to naprosto jednoduche :)
<yunife> h00ked, nj
<yunife> h00ked, dekan by hned udelal "DELETE FROM student WHERE os_cislo='******';"
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> h00ked, alebo ze by som ja napisal prikaz DELETE CASCADE FROM ucitel WHERE meno LIKE 'Karol' AND priezvisko LIKE 'Matiaško'; hmmm :-D
<FrostyX> prosimvas. resili jste nekdo upload souboru v php ? potreboval bych nejak osetrit maximalni velikost souboru. vytahl jsem si z php.ini hodnotu, kolik Bytu muze soubor mit a chci to porovnavat s tim, ale problem je v tom, ze pokud tam dam moc velky soubor, sesype se to s "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 50331648 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 19968 bytes) in ...". mate nekdo osveceny zpusob reseni ?
<h00ked> FrostyX: kouknu do image uploaderu, uz si to presne nepamatuju ;)
<h00ked> ja to mam takhle 
<h00ked> $ini_upload = trim(ini_get('upload_max_filesize'), 'M');
<h00ked> if($ini_upload<$max_mb) {
<h00ked> 	echo $o_errorbox.'Critital error 02: Max. image size ('.$max_mb.'Mb) is greater than the value in php.ini ('.$ini_upload.'Mb)'.$c_errorbox;
<h00ked> 	die();
<h00ked> }
<h00ked> nebo nechapu co presne chces ;)
<h00ked> s tim, ze mam teda potom jeste hodnotu max_mb moznost rucne preeditovat - snizit - v configu
<FrostyX> a z kama ziskavas to $max_mb ?
<h00ked> no bere to z php.ini
<FrostyX> jestli to chapu, tak by to mela byt velikost souboru ?
<h00ked> jj
<FrostyX> to je snad $ini_upload ne ?
<h00ked> no jasne, $max_mb tam je pokud je nastaveny v konfiguraku
<h00ked> kdyz chces nastavit jinou velikost nez je v php.ini
<h00ked> jinak normalne nekam nad to placnes napr.: $max_mb = '8';
<FrostyX> aha, ale tohle jsem nemyslel teda. me spis zajima, jak zjistis velikost souboru co ti tam nekdo dava
<h00ked> jo takhle
<h00ked> tak sem te spatne pochopil ;)
<h00ked> a to sem neresil :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D tak jak mas overene ze ti tam nekdo nehodi vetsi obrazek nez to unese ? :-D
<h00ked> no pokud to bude vetsi, tak ti vyskoci ten error a nepusti te to :D
<FrostyX> no ja bych prave chtel aby vyskocila moje chybova hlaska a ne die, ale aby se normalne vypsala cela stranka, ovladaci toho vkladaicho formulare atd ... 
<h00ked> no ja to mam tak, ze ti vyskoci okno kde je " echo $o_errorbox.'Critital error 02: Max. image size ('.$max_mb.'Mb) is greater than the value in php.ini ('.$ini_upload.'Mb)'.$c_errorbox; "
<_hubert_> Ach jo, co mam delat, kdyz mi dosly uvozovky? :(
<FrostyX> pouzit \"
<_hubert_> A funguje to i na '?
<FrostyX> j
<_hubert_> Diky. :)
<FrostyX> ale bude ti to fungovat jen uvnitr " ". kdyz to das mezi ' ' tak ti to nepujde :-D
<FrostyX> mimochodem, co to pises za masakr ze ti dosli ?
<_hubert_> $jmeno="<a href='javascript:setEmoticon(\'$jmeno\');' target:'_parent'>$jmeno</a>";
<_hubert_> Ze se ta js f-ce jmenuje setEmoticon neres. :D
<FrostyX> tak to jo
<freax> FrostyX: http://php.vrana.cz/ukladani-souboru-od-uzivatele.php
<_hubert_> Hosi, tohle je masakr. :D Uz mi z tech uvozovek hrabe, asi si zacnu varit kafe. :D
<FrostyX> freax: tohle jsem zkousel. delalo to nejaky zajimavy veci. zkusim to jeste raz, tentokrat uz je to na hostingu
<_hubert_> Zasrane vnorene ramy!! :/
<_hubert_> No jasne!! Ukazte si na me vsichni prstem a zvolejte: "To je ten, co misto rovnitka pouzil dvojtecku!"!
<_hubert_> JS nejde posilat z iframu do _parent? :O
<FrostyX> nevite jestli si muzu nejak vypsat aktualni spotrebu notebooku ?
<_hubert_> Tady čtu, že prý jedině změřit..
<h00ked> omg co to je
<h00ked> venku je najednou svetlo jak v pravy poledne o.O
<_hubert_> Spis v levy poledne, ale fakt, ze jo. :D
<h00ked> bude kruta bourka
<h00ked> jdu zkontrolovat UPSky ze jedou a jsou nabite :D
<_hubert_> http://diskuse.jakpsatweb.cz/?action=vthread&forum=3&topic=125120 Ja tomu cloveku nerozumim! :(
<FrostyX> no jestli ti nefunguje v tom iframe, tak mas pouzit top.nazevFunkce() . nebo aspon tak bych si to vylozil
<h00ked> tak, UPSky funguji, vysrat, udelat kafe a sledovat jak ti nasi kokoti dostanou od finu nakladacku... :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Ty jsi genialni. :D
<h00ked> taaaak hotovo a ted uz jen co predvedou ty potratari :o)
<FrostyX> ja ? ten typek co ti odepsal mozna .. :-D
<FrostyX> hokej no. tak ten teda sledovat nebudu. ale pak dej vedet jak to dopadlo :)
<h00ked> zatim tragedie na obou stranach...
<_hubert_> Hosi, neuhadnete, ten js funguje!!!! :D
<h00ked> asi prepnu na voleybal na ct4, na ty holky se da aspon koukat :D
<_hubert_> :D
<FrostyX> +1
<h00ked> voleybal konci... fnuk :D
<h00ked> bych mel pustit eclipse... :/
<_hubert_> Co tam?
<FrostyX> tj, bo nez to se ti zapne, tak i ten hokej dokoukas :-D
<h00ked> ja uz ho nepustil asi tyden :D
<FrostyX> ale nezavidim. ja ted IDE zavrel
<h00ked> si lidi zvykli, ze sem vydaval aktualizace jednou za tyden a ted to chteji porad...
<h00ked> jenze vysvetli jim, ze to bylo proto, pac tam byly kriticke bugy :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<FrostyX> znam to
<FrostyX> je potreba se ridit pravidlem "Za zadnych okolnosti nedelat nic hned, jinak by si na to lidi zvykli a chteli by to porad"
<FrostyX> ale je fakt, ze kriticke bugy se prehlizet nedaj :-D
<h00ked> no prave... to byly bugy co hazeli FC apod... :D
<h00ked> nebo samovolne promazavali db :D
<h00ked> problem, ze jsem zaplacl jeden bug, obevil se dalsi error, ten jsem zaplacl dalsim... :D
<h00ked> jak zjistim posledni spusteni programu?
<FrostyX> podivas se do kalendare, jestli sis to tam tenkrat nepoznacil :-D
<h00ked> nepoznacil :D
<_hubert_> Baze srandy, hosi, jak se pouziva $_SESSION?
<FrostyX> _hubert_: je to globalni promenna, ktera se smaze bud kdyz zavres prohlizec, nebo kdyz ji v kodu odstranis. abys je mohl pouzivat, na zacatek souboru musis dat session_start(); a potom se s tim pracuje uplne trivialne. $_SESSION['neco'] = 'cokoli chci'; a pak si to treba vypisu pres echo $_SESSION['neco']; ... zbytek si domyslis
<_hubert_> Hmm, takze pokud vyvolam $_SESSION["cokoli"] v jakemkoli scriptu na serveru, tak se dozvim to, co do ni uzivatel na zacatku vlozil? :)
<TomasBrincil> HELP: Jak odnaučit Ubuntu 10.10 aby mi "uspávalo" LCDčko když jsem pomocí ctrl+alt+F1 v konsoli?
<_hubert_> TomasBrincil: Natahnout "dobu, po které povazovat pocitac za necinny"?
<FrostyX> _hubert_: j, presne tak
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Super, diky, vyresil jsi muj sileny problem. :))
<FrostyX> :-D ted jeste musis zkusit, jestli ti to bude fungovat ;)
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Ja myslim, ze jo. O:)
<FrostyX> ja taky, ale predcasne bych se neradoval
<_hubert_> Jak se znam, ono to bude fungovat, ale ja nekde zamamlasim nejakou chybu. :D
<_hubert_> No, asi jsem nekde udelal chybu. :D :D
<_hubert_> Jde zjistit, co mam aktualne v cookies?
<FrostyX> jde, ale praci s cookies z hlavy nedavam :) 
<_hubert_> Jeva... Hele, to session_start() musi byt v kazdem souboru, ktery $_SESSION pouziva?
<_hubert_> *neva
<FrostyX> jj musi
<_hubert_> Aha... To bych si mel zapamatovat. :D
<FrostyX> /// Pokud teda do sebe ty soubory navzajem neincludujes
<_hubert_> Neincluduju... Miluju Te, FrostyX, funguje to! :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> Akorat me serou ty nazvy souboru, mam tu jeden chat.php, jeden chat.html a chat.txt a z toho mi taky solidne hrabe. :D
<diamondslinux> Zdravím všechny kdečkaře
<FrostyX> hoj. zdravim jako ne-KDEckar :-P
<diamondslinux> Taky... zrovna by se mi jich pár hodilo... nebo spíš se budu hodit já jim :)
<_hubert_> KDE... Brr, citim se v nem tak... Stisnene... :D
<diamondslinux> No... jestli v něm jsi, tak jsi můj člověk :)
<_hubert_> Nejsem, jedu na Unity-2D, pac unity i "Ubuntu classic" se mi brutalne trha..
<diamondslinux> Aha... OK, hledám kubuntu-users :)
<diamondslinux> I am looking for Kubuntu users
<FrostyX> prave jsem nasel nejdulezitejsi klavesovou zkratku v chromiu. shift + esc .... krasnej task manager, kde se da snadno zabit zaseklej flash
<FrostyX> ze bychom prave dali gol ?
 * FrostyX rozhodne hokej nesleduje, ale usuzuje podle rachotu na chodbe
<_hubert_> V cem co?
 * _hubert_ konecne chape a hokej mu je u prdele. :D
<_hubert_> ěščřžýáíéůú Prectete to korektne? :D
<FrostyX> ja ano
<_hubert_> Skvěle. U někoho to buguje...
<FrostyX> to jo, prave proto pisem bez diakritiky
<_hubert_> Jo, ale někteří tady píší s diakritikou..
<FrostyX> z tech co tady jsou porad, tak snad nikdo
<_hubert_> To ne, no, ale třeba Tom, nebo, myslím, i Vojta. ;)
<_hubert_> Já jdu spát, díky, za veškerou dnešní pomoc. :) Dobrou. ;)
<FrostyX> spat ? -D
<h00ked> spat? o.O
<FrostyX> asi usnul ..
<DarkKnightCZ> nazdar, ma tu nekdo zkusenosti s pureFTP daemonem? mam tu mensi problem a to, ze uzivatel muze prochazet jakekoliv slozky na serveru, pridanim podminky ChrootEveryone na no to nevyresilo...
<DarkKnightCZ> dobre, ChrootEveryone pomohlo, ale pro zmenu me to porad hazi do /
<DarkKnightCZ> hmm, tak nepomohlo, porad se da pristupovat do ostatnich adresaru v kmeni a jdou videt
<h00ked> a co chrootnout primo usera na serveru? me to takhle u proftpd facha
<DarkKnightCZ> jak napriklad?
<h00ked> si ted presne nepamatuju ten prikaz...
<DarkKnightCZ> nikdy jsem s chrootem prave nedelal, tak si asi budu muset neco najit...
<h00ked> http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/bezpecnost/chroot-prostredi-i
<h00ked> by mohlo pomoci
<DarkKnightCZ> hmm, nejak to nechapu...
<DarkKnightCZ> to budu muset vytvorit uplne nove "prostredi", aby tahle blbost fungovala?
<TomasBrincil> nn jen adresář a můžeš nalinkovat jen co bude potřebovat
<DarkKnightCZ> no a jak teda na to?
<DarkKnightCZ> to budu muset kopirovat pokazde vsechny mozne knihovny, abych dal chroot na jinou slozku? (plus postup z abc nepomohl, bash se nespustil)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-05
<h00ked> se na to vy..... uz
<h00ked> to jako dneska nikdo nemakacenko nebo co :oo)
<Starejbar> bre poledne
<h00ked> bry :)
<nettezzaumana> cau
<freax> bry rano :)
<nettezzaumana> to je skoda s tim hokejem
<h00ked> bleh, zase se mi povedlo totalne vytizit system... :D
<mkiklhorn> co je to hokej?
<h00ked> heh
<h00ked> instantni rizoto z pytliku a ono to je jedle, jupi :D
<freax> h00ked: instantní rizoto? :D tak toho bych se bal :-D
<h00ked> no prave ze to je dobry cece, sam sem cumel :D
<h00ked> juhuu dneska do ostravy
<h00ked> teda zitra
<h00ked> se do te vesnice tesim, ze si pletu dny uz :D
<h00ked> pouzivate nekdo zend framework?
<_hubert_> Jde do tuhého, asi se budu muset naučit databáze. :(
<ZOMBitch> konecne doma, brej den lidi ;)
<_hubert_> Čau, ZOMBe. :)
<Starejbar> hoj
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> hmm, bych mel zacit neco dopisovat kua, ale chut delat hlavou me nejak dneska opet netahne :D
<Starejbar> máme stejnej problém zombe
<_hubert_> Jak co nejjednodušeji začít s databázemi?
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: jit varit kafe ... :D
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Dobrá, už si pomalu připrav krok dva. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: mno tak to bude imho otevrit nejakej textovej editor podporujici syntaxi pozadovane databaze ... ;)))
<_hubert_> Gedit stačí, ne? Otázkou je, která databáze je požadovaná..
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> zaklad bude podobny predpokladam :)
<h00ked> mam chut na cokoladu, ale mam tu samy bombony... :/
<_hubert_> U mě je všechno na nule... :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: mam tu 250g s oriskama :P
<h00ked> neprovokuj :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Starejbar> nechces moji margotku?
<h00ked> v ty je rum, dej sem :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Starejbar> :D pockej jdu ji narvat to scaneru
<h00ked> ok :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Hoši, notak, která databáze je nejlepší a nejjednodušší?
<ZOMBitch> MySQL?
<Starejbar> Your SQL? a jses si jistej ja myslim ze My SQL je lepsi
<ZOMBitch> :P
<_hubert_> Myslel jsem si to. Mrknu na linuxsoft..
<ZOMBitch> tusim, ze hlavicka pozadovane stranky byla "Uvod do databazi" ;)
<h00ked> hehe
<h00ked> koukam, ze luxor prodava i scifi horove knizky
<h00ked> http://www.neoluxor.cz/knihy/odborna/ekonomie/marketing/reseni-problemu-s-microsoft-windows-serverem-2003-d3t223332
<_hubert_> Hmmm, jenom PostgreSQL..
<h00ked> by me zajimalo proc to je v odborne literature... asi maji nekde chybu..
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ksa, na to ani nekliknu ... ble :D
<h00ked> se tomu budu muset zitra obloukem vyhnout az tam pujdu.. :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> kua, novej mesic a koukam ze mi nesedi kalendar v conky :P
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> Sakra, na programujte.com programují jenom ve windlích. :(
<ZOMBitch> jak v cem ;)
<_hubert_> MySQL jo..
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: ale teprve 5.5. ... to do konce mesice stihnu s tim kalendarem i pohnout o kousek nahoru :D
<ZOMBitch> njn :)
<ZOMBitch> neni to dost jedno? :D
<Starejbar> no s posuvem casu mam docela srandu na notesu. vzycky kdyz prebootnu mezi win a lin tak se mi posunou hodiny cca o 2 hodky
<_hubert_> Je, ale mám tak nějak zažité, že na programujte mě nikdy nic nenaučili..
<Starejbar> nastesti linuxu to moc nevadi diky synchronizaci a u woken je mi to jedno
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: :))
<Starejbar> no ale jednou jsem zařil cestu v čase 
<ZOMBitch> a na to se napYjem! :D
<ZOMBitch> Starejbar: jak daleko?
<Starejbar> jsem bootnul linux a tak nějk mi házelo hlášky o zastaralosti balíků tak jsem chvilku přemejšel vo co go 
<Starejbar> tak mrknu na datum a měl jsem 29. listopadu 1945 
<Starejbar> vůbec nevím jak
<h00ked> :D:D
<TomasBrincil> hezké odpoledne všem :)
<FrostyX> tobe taky
<h00ked> hoj
<bckzs> cafte
<bckzs> skusal niekto ltsp na ubuntu <
<bckzs> ?
<bckzs> ja som si nainstalova ktomu nejake GUI z repa ze ltsp-manager ale vysledok je taky ze sa mi otvori iba male okno a vnom je prd :D 
<bckzs> ciste okno xixi
<h00ked> bezbozni bridilove, chytry jak radio a jakmile se na neco zeptam, tak mlci, pac vi, ze by vypadali jak debilove....
<TomasBrincil> Břidili si vyprošuju :D
<yunife> TomasBrincil, ?
<TomasBrincil> ?
<_hubert_> Čaute. :)
<TomasBrincil> Ahoj :)
<_hubert_> Tak co, všichni natěšení na sobotu?
<TomasBrincil> Bohužel nejedu :(
<_hubert_> Jak to?
<TomasBrincil> Maturita :o)
<_hubert_> Z čeho?
<TomasBrincil> Aj, Čj, If, Ma
<_hubert_> Jou, tak to hodně štěstí. :))
<TomasBrincil> díky ;o)
<yunife> co to vidim, maturita, ano nevim jak sem ju dal :D
<_hubert_> Jé, já mám takové štěstí, že mám ještě čtyři roky čas. :) :D
<TomasBrincil> ;o)
<TomasBrincil> Huberte, to Ty jsi měl problém na ubuntu meetingu s povolením od rodičí na release party?
<_hubert_> No, rodiče si nejsou jisti, jestli mě pustí... Ona je totiž možnost, že bych jel s Vlastou Ottem, ale rodiče mají strach....
<TomasBrincil> Vlasta je hodnej ;o)
<TomasBrincil> Ještě nevíš teda jo?
<_hubert_> Ne, ještě musím promluvit s taťkou... Taky on Vlasta chce, abych byl o dvě města vedle už v osm ráno, to mi nejede autobus, takže to bude ještě všechno zajímavé... A navíc tam budu asi jediný bez ntb...
<FrostyX> on je zas nejakej meeting ?
<_hubert_> Jo jo, Release party. :)
<FrostyX> kdy ?
<FrostyX> a kde ?
<_hubert_> V sobotu v Ostravě.
<FrostyX> skoda. v sobotu nemuzu
<_hubert_> Å koda.
<_hubert_> Doháje, MySQL má zase svoji terminologii, já si to nezapamatuji. :(
<yunife> _hubert_, ani mi nevrav, ja zajtra pisem z oracle databazach :D:D
<leskoo> FrostyX, co by jsme delali na Release party Ubuntu ? :D
<FrostyX> ostrava je kousek :-D ale vzhledem k te akci co bude v sobotu u nas, nikam nejedu
<leskoo> FrostyX, ale čto to pořádně "Ubuntu release party", my co jeden ma arch a druhy gentoo :D
<leskoo> jo co si budem rikat ta akce u vas bude pekelna
<_hubert_> Ja vedel, ze poridit si sluchatka s velkymi muslemi bude super, mati na me uz popate neco volala a ja nevim, co. :D
<FrostyX> jj, ale dej si bacha kdyz ji neco odsouhlasujes a nevis co. muze to dopadnout spatne. jeste slibis, ze s ni pujdes do mesta nebo podobnou blbost :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-06
<ZOMBitch> Manzelka posila programatora nakoupit. Kup deset rohliku a kdyz budou mit vejce, kup 30. Programator prijde do obchodu a po
<ZOMBitch> Manzelka posila programatora nakoupit. Kup deset rohliku a kdyz budou mit vejce, kup 30. Programator prijde do obchodu a po
<ZOMBitch> hracicka :))
<freax> bry rano :)
<ZOMBitch> tobe taky ...
<ZOMBitch> skoda, ze ja u toho mam migrenu :o)
<freax> migrenu? aaah... nezavidim. me je skvele.. novy zelezo prislo driv.. budu si mit pres vikend s cim hrat :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: nj, taky bych si hral, neni s cim :P
<FrostyX> bry rano
<freax> FrostyX: dobry :-)
<Starejbar> rano prej :D
<FrostyX> nekteri z nas prave vstavali :-D
<_hubert_> Jak se dá zjistit, že někdo zavřel okno? Hodilo by se mi to do chatu.. Hádám, že to bude něco s js, ale nevím..
<nettezzaumana> cau
<nettezzaumana> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php/topic,56035.0.html
<nettezzaumana> ^^ to je normalni utlak
<ZOMBitch> imho to je demence
<nettezzaumana> co je demence ? o.O
<ZOMBitch> mit takovehle napady na anketu ...
<nettezzaumana> ZOMBitch: ty jsi ze slovenska ? (nebo jim fandis) o.O
<ZOMBitch> ani jedno
<_hubert_> Začínám mít pocit, že se něco děje...
<nettezzaumana> _hubert_: v klidu, jeste je cas
<nettezzaumana> ;)
<_hubert_> Mně je to tak jedno, já budu sedět tady a zkoušet napsat registraci.. :D
<ZOMBitch> nettezzaumana: ... nejsem rasove zalozena opice, ale tolerantni clovek
<nettezzaumana> ZOMBitch: hahahha. podle me jsi jen lehce pomalejsi a patrne dost neduvtipnej ..
 * nettezzaumana shrugs on `rasove zalozena opice'
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<ZOMBitch> nettezzaumana: taky nazor :)
<rasove_zalozene_> sakra
<nettezzaumana> to si ani nende dat rasove_zalozena_opice
<_hubert_> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Durman_obecn%C3%BD Hehe, ono nam to roste na zahrade a pry je to kvalitny halucinogen. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: jen si hraj, ale radsi s jinejma hrackama nez tohle :)
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Ja si momentalne hraju s MySQL. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: to je zdravi neskodny, tj vpoho :)
<_hubert_> No, az na ty litry kafe. :D
<ZOMBitch> :d
<_hubert_> Nejvic me stve, ze si toho musim spoustu pamatovat a to mne nejde...
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> _hubert_: si pis poznamky
<FrostyX> pak kdyz budes neco delat, budes koukat do poznamek. to te po chvilce zacne otravovat a zapamatujes si to hned :-D
<Vrtule> čus :)
<_hubert_> FrostyX: To mě taky napadlo, že si to napíšu jako tahák..
<FrostyX> Vrtule: ahoj
<Vrtule> FrostyX: Povedlo se ti rozběhnout ten virtualbox? Mě v Ubuntu normálně jde, ale v Debianu mi to furt hlásí chyby
<FrostyX> jo, bootl jsem to. chvilku jsem koukal a taky jsem to tam nenasel :-D
<Vrtule> To je teda bordel :-D
<_hubert_> Jak kontrolovat IP adresy, které jsou aktuálně připojeny k serveru?
<FrostyX> Vrtule: mozna kdyz das systemsettins > notifications > no audio output
<FrostyX> ale to asi nevypne vsechny zvuky v KDE
<Vrtule> FrostyX: Máš u mě pivo :-D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> se pak stavim :-P
<FrostyX> mizim afk. mejte se tu
<_hubert_> Hmm, tak na URP nebudu. :(((
<_hubert_> Sakra, lidi, co znamená ||? Neumím si vzpomenout...
<FrostyX> OR
<_hubert_> Já si to myslel, díky. :)
<_hubert_> Jak funkcí js spustit php script? :( Já vím, jsem hrozný, ale nevím, jak tohle najít na google..
<FrostyX> tohle uz nebude takova sranda :)
<_hubert_> Nestraš... Konečně mám js, co něco dělá, pokud se zavře stránka, jak to tedy udělat, aby to prostě spustilo php?
<FrostyX> dej do googlu "ajax"
<_hubert_> Nestraš. :(
<_hubert_> Vážně musím kvůli tomuhle šprtat ajax?
<FrostyX> nevim, ja to neumim.
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. No, snad mi pomůžou na jpw diskusi..
<_hubert_> Hmm, tak je z toho zase houby, hloupý javascript. :(
<_hubert_> *chytý javascript, hloupý _hubert_ 
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<_hubert_> No se moc nesměj, mně už z toho hrabe.
<_hubert_> Jak zjistit neaktivitu lidí, co jsou připojeni na server?
<_hubert_> Doháje, lidi jste tu někdo? Na localhostu mi nejede PHP! :(
<tigrid> Jsem tu ale v tom ti nepomužu :-D
<FrostyX> _hubert_: vsak ti fungovalo
<supersasho> sme tu len cez prestavky
<supersasho> _hubert_: a sucitim mne tiez nefunguje, ale viem precinu: ja :-D uz to len opravit :)
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Jo, ale najednou ne... Přeinstaloval jsem php a teď mi chrome vyhazuje "Nebyla přijata žádná data".
<_hubert_> Takže pomoci se dneska nedočkám? :(
<FrostyX> _hubert_: dneska asi ne. vetsina lidi kouka na hokej.
<_hubert_> Divné. :D Ale už jsem to opravil. :)
<h00ked_mobil> tak co decka, kdo zitra dorazi na natty release party do ovy?
<h00ked_mobil> dorazite?
<_hubert_> Tak jo, můj chat právě umí grafické smajlíky a já jdu spát, dobrou. :) :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-07
<leskoo> FrostyX, zdar jaka byla akce ? :D
<FrostyX> sobota je snad dneska ne ?
<FrostyX> a mimochodem. ten zasranej ranc je az pristi tyden ... nekdo mi dal spatne informace :(
<TomasBrincil> Zdravim :)
<FrostyX> hoj
<TomasBrincil> Je tu někdo online z Ubuntu Release Party?
<TomasBrincil> mkiklhorn: třeba?
<_hubert_> Zasrané MySQL!
<_hubert_> Proč, doprčic proč, když už se ho naučím, tak nejede?
<FrostyX> protoze si ho zapomel zapnout ;-)
<_hubert_> To si nemyslím... Leda, že bych nevěděl, jak se zapíná... Ale to stratuje samo, jako třeba apache, ne?
<FrostyX> melo by no
<FrostyX> overis to tak, ze das do konzole prikaz mysql
<FrostyX> afk obed
<_hubert_> Dobrou chuť. ;)
<TomasBrincil> mysql je by default startované při zapnutí pc
<TomasBrincil> ale apache ho neovlivňuje
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: ne ze je. mel by byt
<TomasBrincil> v Ubuntu je
<_hubert_> MySQL administrator tvrdí, že to jede..
<TomasBrincil> a když zadáš mysql do konsole co to udělá?
<_hubert_> Rozběhne se, normálně všechno jede, přidávám, mažu, zapisuju, ale když na localhostu spustím WP, tak vyhodí Ve vaší instalaci PHP patrnÄ› chybí rozšíření MySQL, které je vÅ¡ak pro fungování WordPressu vyžadováno.
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: no ano, ale pri bootu mohl mysqld skoncit failem => nemusi byt spusteny. proto je idealni zkusit, jestli vubec beci
<FrostyX> *bezi
<TomasBrincil> ten WP má config nebo něco takovýho ne?
<_hubert_> Má, v tom je všechno korektní..
<TomasBrincil> no asi není když se tam nedostane ne?
<TomasBrincil> port?
<TomasBrincil> user, heslo?
<TomasBrincil> zkus z konsole mysql -u user -p password podle toho co máš v tom configu
<_hubert_> Pokud dám -p a za to napíšu heslo, tak mě to vybídne, abych to heslo napsal a následně selže s tím, že databáze password neexistuje..
<_hubert_> Resp. hubert@hubert:~$ mysql -u root -p  password Enter password:  ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'password'
<_hubert_> Samozřejmě, že za password dávám heslo. ;)
<TomasBrincil> jasný
<TomasBrincil> ale dal jsem to z hlavy, možná můj fail
<_hubert_> Co já vím, tak -p je prostě jenom, aby to udalo výzvu..
<_hubert_> A pokud mám svůj vlastní soubor, tak 	mysql_connect("127.0.0.1", "root", "password"); 	mysql_select_db("chat"); vyhazje chybu serveru..
<TomasBrincil> afk
<khouba> freax: Zdarec mistre, muzes me prosim znovu poradit, jak se jmenuje ten "everest" ?? Díky 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-08
<_hubert_> http://myego.cz/item/s-telefonem-u-ucha-volaji-dnes-uz-jen-opicaci JSem oficiální opice. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, a co som potom ja? ja si telefon ani neberiem niekedy zo sebou, vecsinu casu ho mam v taske a vobec ho nepouzivam :-D
<_hubert_> yunife: No, kdybych ho našel, možná bych o něm i něco řekl, ale já ho vždycky někde nechám, po týdnu vytáhnu, x hovorů a sms a baterka prázdná, luxus.. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, ani mi nevrav, u mna to je dosti podobne
<_hubert_> No jo, SE W205 je telefon tak užitečný, že nezabírá místo v kapse. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, ja mam Nokiu 5200 :-D
<yunife> ci 5400? :D
<yunife> a dobre 5200 :D
<_hubert_> 5200 jsem měl taky, dokud jsem naráz nepřipojil nabíječku a USB.... :D
<yunife> _hubert_, rofl, sa ti odpalil? 
<_hubert_> Jo jo, deska v háji. :D
<_hubert_> Hulán je kretén, já to říkám pořád. :D
<yunife> _hubert_, ani mi nevrav :-D
<_hubert_> :d
<tvaculin> kazde kralovstvi potrebuje kasparky :)
<yunife> :-D
<_hubert_> Jak mě se do toho php nechce. :D
<ZOMBitch> ...  (doporučeno kódování UTF-8) gm ;)
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: NErikej, ze to kodovani zase blbne.
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: dneska to vidim dobre :)
<_hubert_> Tak ja od ni upustim, no. :) Kluci, videli jste nekdo filmy Session 9, nebo REC?
<ZOMBitch> j
<_hubert_> Ktery?
<ZOMBitch> mozna oba, rec urcite
<ZOMBitch> nemeli tomu delat dvojku :)
<_hubert_> Jaky to tedy je? Pry dost drsne, ja na horory moc nejsem, tak si rikam, ze po dlouhe dobe nejaky zkouknu a tohle je zhavy adept.
<ZOMBitch> nekoukej na dvojku a je to cajk :))
<ZOMBitch> nebo alespon me to prislo jen nudne protahovani uz predem daneho konce, imho jim to stejnak navazuje uplne nahovno :)
<_hubert_> Takze jednicka stoji za to, jo? :)
<ZOMBitch> j ta je good :)
<_hubert_> Diky, mrknu. Ikdyz z toho mam stach, pry je to dost drsne. Ja se bal i u Sirotcince... :D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<_hubert_> Stejne Kruh je nejlepsi. :D
<ZOMBitch> mno tak to neni :)
<ZOMBitch> tj pohadka :P
<freax> a jakej je podle vas nejvic hardcore horor?
<freax> jinak zdravim :)
<ZOMBitch> nevim, moc nesleduju horory :p0
<_hubert_> Ja taky ne, ale na druhou stranu jsem jich par videl... Obcas toho lituji.. :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<freax> ja se na ne uz taky moc nekoukam, protoze sou vetsinou trapny nez desivy.. a hodne z nich je zalozenejch na myslence, ze cim vic krve a hnusu, tim to ma bejt strasidelnejsi, coz je hrozna blbost...
<ZOMBitch> jn :)
<_hubert_> Lepsi jsou takove ty psycho-horory.
<_hubert_> Blair witch je dost drsne treba a neni tam nic, z ceho by se dalo blit..
<_hubert_> Neda se transmission minimalizovat do traye?
<freax> jde hlavne o to jakou ten film dokaze navodit atmosferu... napriklad v "The Shining" od Stanleyho Kubricka je super atmosfera...
<_hubert_> Neznam...
<freax> _hubert_: zavri ho krizkem... ;-)
<_hubert_> freax: Ne-e, ale je to v nastaveni..
<ZOMBitch> btw tray uz neni ;)
<_hubert_> Jak neni?
<freax> _hubert_: no obcas mi to fungovalo hned po instalaci
<_hubert_> btw. http://bit.ly/lQ6HiI Tohle jsi myslel? :O
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: ted tomu nadavaj tusim oznamovaci oblast a muzou tam byt i jine 'nevim jake' veci :)
<_hubert_> Pro me to bude vzdycky tray.
<freax> _hubert_: jo jo.. to je ono :)
<freax> _hubert_: Jack Nicholson je tam hustej :)
<_hubert_> Dohaje, to vypada na kvalitni film. :D Ale Jack se na tohle hodi.
<ZOMBitch> :)
<_hubert_> 90%?! Jak to, ze jsem to jeste nevidel? :D
<ZOMBitch> je to docela stary uz, ale kazdopadne dobrej filmek
<_hubert_> Stahuji. :)
<freax> je to uz sakra stary :) 
<_hubert_> 1980..
 * ZOMBitch taky na neco koukne ;)
<freax> btw.. nevite prosim vas jak premapovat klavesy? nikdy sem to nedelal, nepotreboval.. koupil sem si netbook a ma stupidne F1-F12 jako funkcni klavesy. abych stisknul F1, musim zmacknout Fn+F1.. jak to udelat aby to bez Fn byli normalne F1-F12 a s Fn by to byli funkcni klavesy? mam Debian Squeeze...
<_hubert_> Bios?
<freax> komp je to fajn, ale tohle udelali fakt stupidne.. mackat Alt+F4 jeste s Fn abych zavrel okno je fakt na ho*no...
<_hubert_> Ja mam dojem, ze tohle bylo vzdycky v Biosu..
<freax> _hubert_: tam by to mohlo bejt. to je fakt. tam sem ještě nekoukal... vubec me to nenapadlo.. hned bych premapovaval klavesy :D thx :)
<freax> jdu tam mrknout :)
<_hubert_> Zajimave. King nebyl spokojeny s puvodnim filmem, tak natocil novy a ten ma nizsi hodnoceni. :D
<ZOMBitch> freax: http://www.abclinuxu.cz/blog/tucnak/2007/7/mapovani-chybejicich-klaves-na-existujici-klavesy
<freax> _hubert_: :-) zajimavosti z nataceni toho filmu sou taky zajimavy :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: dik :)
<freax> jdu kouknout do toho BIOSu.. treba to tam fakt bude..
<_hubert_> freax: Jo jo, ja si to rad ctu. :)
<freax> tak to nezapomneli dat do BIOSu.. uz mi to funguje jak ma.. parada :)
<freax> _hubert_: dik
<_hubert_> freax: Nemas zac. :) Co to mas za netes?
<_hubert_> MAm stazeny session 9, ale mam stach na to kouknout, co mam delat? :D
<freax> _hubert_: no notas.. je to spis netbook... Lenovo Edge 11 - 11" led LCD, Intel® Core™ i3-380UM (3M Cache, 1.33 GHz), 4GB DDR3, 320GB HDD
<_hubert_> Vsak pisi NETes... Lenovo.. Jak typicke, f1+ jim nic nerikaji..
<_hubert_> Jak je mozny, ze nautilus udela nahled videa, ale obraz se mi neprehraje? :(
<freax> _hubert_: jo tak.. :) jinak na Lenovo nedam dopustit. mam od nich i 15" ntb a sem nejvic spokojenej. a kdyz se mody tech Fn - F1-12 klavesy daj prepinat, tak jim neni co vycitat..
<_hubert_> Moment, na co mas notas a k tomu i netes?
<_hubert_> Neni to trochu zbytecne?
<_hubert_> Zasrany film! Co to sakra je, ze se to neprehrava?
<_hubert_> A jo, ono to neni filmem. 
<_hubert_> Jakto, ze se mi neprehrava video, ale audio ano? :(
<freax> _hubert_: ani ne.. kdyz nekam jedu treba autem a nepotrebuju vetsi vydrz na baterku, vezmu si notebook. vetsi display, vykon, pohodlnejsi prace. kdyz jdu nekam pesky, treba na celej den, tak sebou nebudu tahat 15" kravu. netbook se v batohu ztrati :)
<freax> _hubert_: v cem to koustis?
<freax> *poustis?
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. Vidis, ja mam hnusny, 5-let stary desktop... Stoji to za prd... A film jsem zkusil uz v banshee, defaultu, co ma GNOME (nevim, jak presne se to jmenuje) a vlc a zatim vsechny filmy, co mam delaji takove veci..
<freax> _hubert_: uz ti to jede? co to je za format videa?
<_hubert_> Nejede. Vsechno jsou to avi... Resp. XVID MPEG+4
<_hubert_> -
<_hubert_> Ja na to kaslu, hosi, jdu ven, mejte se tu. :)
<freax> prej ven.. co tam... zvlast kdyz je hokej :)
<yunife> oo tu sa toho nakecalo :D
<yunife> hokej? :-D
<yunife> ty nasi slovaci to poriadne pohnojili co :-D
<freax> slovaku mi je lito no.. a jeste vic me mrzi co predvedli cesky a slovensky media...
<_hubert_> Asi nikdo nepouzivate xface, ze?
<_hubert_> *xfce
<_hubert_> A nebo radsi ne..
<_hubert_> Ty databaze porad nejedou, asi to preinstaluju..
<_hubert_> Reinstall nefunguje. Uz jsem zoufaly. :(
<_hubert_> Hosi, ta 11.04 je pomala jak vozik na hrusky, ja to vidim na downgrade.
<_hubert_> Nejde při přeinstalaci zachovat /home/ ?
<freax> _hubert_: mas pro /home extra partition?
<_hubert_> NEmám...
<_hubert_> To by nebyl problém..
<_hubert_> Takže si ho budu muset udělat?
<freax> _hubert_: tak to je chyba :) pro priste si ho udelej ;-) neni to problem... ale musis si /home zalohovat a pak ho po instalaci zase nahrat.. tak to vidim ja. mozna ale spatne
<_hubert_> Jak velky by mel byt? 
<freax> kdyz ho mas jako extra partition tak s timhle neni problem
<freax> jak velkej ho chces :-)
<freax> zalezi na tobe jak velkej ho potrebujes
<_hubert_> No, co já vím, tak do /home/ se ukládá úplně všechno, ne?
<freax> pokud nemas na data nejakej specialni oddil nebo disk tak nejspis jo..
<_hubert_> Nemam. Tzn, bych ho asi urcite mel udelat vetsi, nez na system, ze?
<_hubert_> Jak se to vůbec dá zvolit při instalaci?
<freax> _hubert_: vetsi nez system? to urcite no.. pokud teda nemas uplne mikro disk.. jinak pri instalaci se to dela tak, ze krome swapu a / vytvoris oddil kterymu das mountpoint /home
<freax> _hubert_: pri dalsim reinstalu pak zvolis partition /home a akorat u nej navolis ze ho nechces formatovat
<_hubert_> A muzu tenhle partition udelat ted?
<yunife> neverim kamarat sa z ubuntu pripojil cez windows share na windows 7 bez kompikacii a na win xp to nechcelo sa pripojit ani za ... :-D:-D:-D
<_hubert_> NEvite, jak pomoci php kontrolovat seznam IP pripojenych na serveru?
<TomasBrincil> na serveru nebo na stránce?
<_hubert_> Aha. Jo, na strance.
<TomasBrincil> ?server-status
<TomasBrincil> to bude asi nejpřesnější
<_hubert_> Jeste jednou a pomalu...
<TomasBrincil> No, apache2 má takový statistiky jednoduchý
<TomasBrincil> ukazuje to i keep-alive spojení
<TomasBrincil> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/mod_status.html
<_hubert_> Jo, ale jak to pouzit? Potrebuju to kvuli informaci, ze nekdo odesel z chatu...
<_hubert_> A v apache se taky vrtat nemuzu, pobezi to na wz.cz...
<TomasBrincil> Tak JS
<TomasBrincil> pingat nějakou stránku každejch 15s
<_hubert_> Ja to chtel udelat pres window.onunload...
<_hubert_> Nikdy bych nerekl, kolik umim sprostychl slov, dokud jsem nedelal f-ci cenzura(text). :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: +1, bych skoro mohl vydat slovnik :D
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Ja bych je z hlavy (asi) nevyjmenoval, tak jsem si nechal poradit. http://www.volny.cz/ksulli/nadavky.htm :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<_hubert_> A jo, funguje to. :) Diky php za eregi_replace(). :D
<_hubert_> Akorat to odhlaseni me stve..
<_hubert_> No nic, jdu, brou. ;) :)
 * ZOMBitch hlad ...
<ZOMBitch> kiklhorn: jen taka otazka, ty si martin nebo david momentalne? :)
<TomasBrincil> mkiklhorn, je Martin Kiklhorn :)
<ZOMBitch> podle realname ano, podle uctu na FB se radsi zeptam ;)
<FrostyX> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226663_188617174519631_109204525794230_467316_7334473_n.jpg
#ubuntu-cz 2012-04-30
<ondrusu> ahoj
<ondrusu> pracuje tady nekdo s orcou?
<jdrab> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4456438/how-can-i-pass-the-string-null-through-wsdl-soap-from-as3-to-coldfusion-web
<jdrab> clovek sa zasmeje :D
<^Chinese_soup> lol
<ondrusu>  jo diky, jsou tu sice dva kurzori, ale zvetsuje to a funguje to
<ondrusu> no, je to malinko divny
<Chinese_soup> pises do spatnyho kanalu
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak, join #archlinux.cz!
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: co tam?
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Krato_> Zdravím, mám nainstalované ubuntu ve windows a po instalaci aktualizací mi ubuntu nejde spustit. Během načítání naskočí obrazovka kde je něco o busyboxu 1.1.3 a uplně dole v závorce (initramfs). Nevíte prosím jak ubuntu znovu rozeběnu?
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, tak, reklama... :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZECH: šŕ ;-)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-P :-)
<Belias> Krato: reinstal :-D
<Krato> <Belias> už sem právě jednou reinstaloval.. trochu mě děsí že bych musel po každý aktualizaci reinstalovat :( 
<Krato> je možný nainstalovat ubuntu jako úplnou instalaci a přitom mít při spouštení pc na výběr mezi win a linuxem?
<Krato> no tak ja to du zas reinstalnout, snad se to zas nepok*** :D
<dvx> je
<dvx> ale to uz se nedozvi :)
<Chinese_soup> :)))
<Chinese_soup> dozvi
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-01
<PavelK> ahoj
<PavelK> ghele jede vam gnome-shell ?
<PavelK> když swe přihlasim do Gnome (ne do gnome Classic)   tak mi najede normalně gnome 2 zkoušel jsem reinstal  ale nic
<fornhort> zdravim, je tu nekdo pritomen? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ee
<fornhort> ok :)
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: solved; next :-D
<Chinese_soup> vskutku
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-02
<yunife> :-P
<Nethe> cus
<Nethe> hele mam celkem problem :) instaluju na ubuntu 10.10 serveru javu a mam tady tuto chybu
<Nethe> tak jeste moment :D
<Nethe> brk: jeste lejes? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-03
<Nethe> ten vyvoj skype v linuxu je dost vostre po zadu :)
<Nethe> sakra, ... umite tu prosim vas nekdo s Kde 4? Jak si pridam spoustec *.jar souboru na plochu? 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-04
<Nethe> jak je mozny, ze mi amd radeon hd 3200 nebezi na ubuntu ale na kubuntu s novym kde, ktere je podle me o dost narocnejsi, bezi ukazkove? 
<Nethe> polozil jsem to, ocural jsem to v /etc/hosts ,... jen si vzpomenout priste :D
<Chinese_soup> wtf
<Chinese_soup> a co si do toho dal?
<Chinese_soup> since when /etc/hosts meni vykon grafiky? O_o
<Nethe> Chinese_soup: ne, ted jsem prozmenu resil problem s routovanim, muj router totiz neumi poradne makat
<Chinese_soup> ach
<Nethe> Chinese_soup: pri otevreni nethe.no-ip.org se mi poustela administrace routeru :)
<Nethe> Chinese_soup: tak jsem predelal etc/hosts 
<Nethe> Chinese_soup: a jinak s tou grafikou fakt nechapu :D
<Nethe> v kubuntu mi to frci jak ma, ubuntu je spatny
<Nethe> a to jsem ho mel tak rad
<junglist_cz> zdarec
<junglist_cz>  je tu nekdo ?
<junglist_cz> hlasim bug .... dnes sem instaloval na 2 lap topy 12.4 a u obou se seka internet ... upne stejnym zpusobem .... pri opakovanem zkouseni (refresh nebo znova zasilat pozadavek ...... )  pak nakonec projde .... 
<junglist_cz> uz to nekdo hlasil ?
<junglist_cz> halooo
<Nethe> junglist_cz: wtf?
<Nethe> fungujou ti spravne napriklad drivery na wifi / lanku? 
<junglist_cz> je to divny i po nainstalovani softw. modemu (restricted drivers) se to chova stejne ,,,,, 
<junglist_cz> divny ze to nakonec projde .... dyby nesel vubec .... 
<Nethe> pripojujes se pres modem? o.O
<junglist_cz> nn ale tonouci se stebla. ... 
<junglist_cz> wifi 
<Nethe> uz jsem se lek
<Nethe> no me to pred nedavnem delalo na ubuntu to same, wifi se mi neustale dokola odpojovala atd, ... preinstaloval jsem ovladace na wifi kartu a musel jsem vypnout filtrovani mac adres v routeru
<Nethe> pote co jsem to vypnul, tak to bylo ok
<Nethe> a musel jsem mit otevrenou sit
<Nethe> cili me linux prinutil mit nezabezpecenou sit :D 
<Nethe> ale tak nejake resseni byt musi
<junglist_cz> preinstaloval jsem ovladace na wifi kartu     jak? 
<junglist_cz> vypnout filtrovani mac adres v routeru to je naprd pac nevim jesi se na nej dostanu neni muj
<junglist_cz> pres terminal ? 
<junglist_cz> za minutju sem z5 restart a zachod ----- 
<junglist_cz> sem tu
<Nethe> nevim, ja si ty problemy vyguglil
<junglist_cz> a ja doufal ze to je dira kterou budou lepit ..... 
<Nethe> no to nevim, me lan fungovala cajk
<Nethe> mozna bude problem nekde v tom routeru pripadne neco jinyho
<junglist_cz> no uvidim zit se stim zatim da .... jen to otravuje 
<junglist_cz> pritom stream jede v klidu 
<junglist_cz> mesengery a skype taky 
<junglist_cz> volat sem teda jeste neskousel 
<junglist_cz> ale jinak 12.04 se mi fakt zamlouva .... 
<Nethe> jo? me se nezamlouvalo teda
<junglist_cz> duvod ?
<Nethe> ubuntu uz od verzi, kdy tam pridali unity 
<junglist_cz> ja uz znam jen unity 
<Nethe> ten panel me totalne deprimuje
<Nethe> vypada to jak mac skoro
<junglist_cz> nemusi tam bejt 
<junglist_cz> schovanej a jen na aplikace co bezej zastupce tam nemam ... 
<junglist_cz> pouzivam cairo dock 
<junglist_cz> je sexy :D
<junglist_cz> softwarovy centrum ma konecne aspon trochu odezvu .... 
<junglist_cz> uvidim co prinesou aktualizace .. .
<Nethe> hlavne mi v ubuntu z nejakyho duvodu nefungovala grafika 
<Nethe> v kubuntu mi jede
<Nethe> nevim, neptej se, taky to nechapu
<junglist_cz> me nesla v ocelotoj za boha sem tam nemohl nakopat ovladdace ..... O  sudo chmod +x ... se mi normalne zdalo ------ 
<junglist_cz> pangolin to dal nahned
<Nethe> ja jsem s kubuntu v poho :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-05
<ondrusu> zdavim vsechny na ubuntu-cz
<ondrusu> prosim neznate oficialni dokumentaci k manifieru (ten zvetsovaci softg)
<Nethe> hele jede vam flash normalne? 
<Nethe> nemuzu najit balik 
<cHicKi> helow, niekto online ?
<cHicKi> tak nist :-]
<ondrusu> kde je pls v ubuntu 12 správce procesů?
<Nethe> ondrusu: co kdyby sis projel nabidku ubuntu?
<Nethe> nebo v konsoli
<Nethe> use googl
<ondrusu> no to sem zkousel, ale nejak se to neshoduje
<ondrusu> aa dobry...
<ondrusu> uz sem to nasel, diky
<Nethe> ondrusu: v konsoli treba ps -ef
<ondrusu> Nethe, diky
<ondrusu> a nemate nekdo poneti jak nastavit mag gnome? kdyz zadam magnifier -fm tak to sice zvetsi, ale potreboval bych vetsi zoom a aby to nebylo tak vykriseny.... ta lavni obrazovka je na stredu a jsou tam dva kurzory
<Chinese_soup> o\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Chinese_soup> kolikrat mu to mam rikat
<Chinese_soup> no nic, nehodlam to uz resit :)
<Nethe> smrt
<Alda_> zdravim, nainstaloval jsem si na ubuntu 12.04 pres wine mafii a když ji spustim tak mi nejde zvuk
<Alda_> mohl by mi nekdo poradit co s tim?
<mirfil> zdar, jaky mate nazor na 12.04
<Alda_> nestezuji si, akorat se mi nekdy seka Opera, ale to nevim jestli je operacnim systemem
<Nethe> mame nebo ne? 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-06
<flack> |Nuclear|, cau si tu?
<flack> riesil niekto podobny problem: mam cersve blbuntu 12.04 po instalaci z live a prvom starte sa prihlasim heslom nacita sa pozadie nacita sa ten bocny lavy panel--cert vie ako sa to vola ale uz sa neestihne nacitat horna lista v ktorej su zrejma hodiny a menu na "vypnutie,restart... viac nejde na nic klikat proste to ako keby vytuhne
<flack> sem tam sa mi podari dostat do ineho screenu ale to trva minuty nez som schopny sa tam vobec dostat napr teraz mam len tmavu obrazovku a neda sa nic robit --vytuhne
<flack> ale co som pozeral pred chivlou ked som sa dostal do druheho screenu tak compiz berie 100cpu
<flack> ale to neni vsetko na druhom hardisku mam este instalacku 10.04 a ta mi prestala podobne blbnut pred par tyzdnami len som to akosik neriesil myslel som ze mam problem z hardiskom nakolko je uz ojazdeny, Chova sa to velmi podobne  Lognem sa a o par sekund sa system zasekava  ale rozhodne sa da v nom pracovat na rozdiel toho co mi robi v 12.04 -tu som kvoli tomu nemal moznost ani vypnut  ani si na nic kliknut jedine co sa mi podarilo po zhodeni compizu vytvor
<flack> it na ploche adresare :D
<flack> a teraz by som prijal nejake rady 
<flack> ok pomoz si sam :D
<flack> hm ani to netrvalo :D stacilo vybrat nv8800 a nechat bezat integrovanu grafiku
<flack> tak bud driver,grafika alebo zbernica
<Nethe> flack: podle me spatne ovladace na kartu
<Nethe> me treba na kubuntu frci Kde 4 lip nez unity v ubuntu ;)
<Nethe> coz je dost divny
<flack> Nethe, to som aj cital vcera nikde na rootu tusim ze ludom ide lepsie Kubuntu
<flack> len ja si na to KDE nejak nechi zvykat :D
<flack> neva idem skusit updatovat driver 
<Nethe> kde je skvely, pripadne si tam muzes dokopat xfce
<Nethe> i gnome
<Nethe> ale ubuntu podle me zkazili tim unity
<flack> prave preto som doteraz pouzival 10.04 len sa mi zacalo sekat ale zrejma to bude asi nejakym updatom driveru-si napamatujem ani kedy som updatoval tak je to mozne . ja uz som proste zacal z historickych dovodou myslet na to ze mam bud rozbity hdd alebo spatnu dosku .. pretoze to co mam uz je naozaj bojova zostava
<Nethe> flack: no jo. Ja mam s notebookem problemy odjakziva. 10.04 ubuntu byla posledni verze, ktera mi slapala, od te doby nic a az etd mam kubuntu a spokojenost
<flack> ja prave zistujem ze v tom ubuntu 10.04 a 12.04 mam tie same verzie ovladacu pre nvidia
<|Nuclear|> flack, ano
<flack> skusim downgradnut 10.04 co to povie
<flack> |Nuclear|, flack=back
<myschak> o/
 * flack_ got the power
<back_> same sklamanie to nove ubuntu zlata 10.04
<back_> mi to pripada podobne nejakej polskej elektronike
<back_> ja pjerdole
<FrostyX> co se ti na nem nelibi ?
<back_> FrostyX, skor by mala otazka "co se ti na tom libi"
<back_> a je to akesik pomale
<FrostyX> nemas treba spatny ovladac grafiky ?
<back_> FrostyX, to veru mam 
<back_> FrostyX, ibaze ten ktory tam bol hned po instalaci nvidia295.40 bol na dve veci ked som sa bol schopny iba prihlasit  potom to vytuhlo
<back_> tak mam akysi nvidia302
<back_> v ktorom uz som schopny aspon vypnut ubuntu bez toho aby som pouzil hw reset
<back_> sranda je ta ze 295.40 som mal aj na 10.04 a chovalo sa to velmi podobne-ale lepsie system len "posekaval" 
<back_> a ked si vezmem ze som preskocil 11,04 a skocil na 12,04 a po cistej instalaci som nebol schopny ani len vypnut to co nabootovalo tak to moc velky pokrok nebol
<back_> FrostyX, http://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=10109.0
<flack_> a teraz to pre zmenu po grubu ani nic neukazue :D
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-05
 * brumla is away: N/A
#ubuntu-cz 2014-04-29
<Juro92> nazdar ludia
<mraky> zdár
<mirda> ahoooj
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-01
<mraky> Zdar 
<mirda> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-02
<aeyesi> Hello anyone have please tip how-to get working worst-ever nightmare analog 5.1 surround sound (intel HDA) on ubuntu 14.04 ? :/
<aeyesi> (sorry nechce se mi to překládat snad není třeba :/) nemáte někdo tip ?
<mirda> aeyesi: ti to nejede?
<mirda> hda intel je imo obecna karta, zalezi na typu kompa, u me na notasu dell d830 se to hlasi jako hda intel ale 5.1 to urcite neumi
<aeyesi> moje umi 5.1 jako rozhodne
<aeyesi> je to stolni ~ zakladovka gigabyte 
<aeyesi> a zkousel jsem toho kopec uz
<mirda> aha gigabyte
<aeyesi> je spatna? :D
<mirda> gigabyte je dobry vyrobce co se obecne tech zakladovek a grafik tyce
<aeyesi> no jo ale zvuk?
<mirda> mozna tam mas nejakou krpu nebo nejaka vlastnost ubuntu
<aeyesi> http://www.alza.cz/gigabyte-g1-sniper-m3-d325233.htm#alternativy
<mirda> jestli to jde, zkus live cd treba debianu jestli ten zvuk pujde tam
<aeyesi> on jde
<aeyesi> ae ne 5.1
<aeyesi> jinak jde vsude
<mirda> zkus alsamixer jestli to pujde prepnout v nem
<aeyesi> zkoušel není tam takova moznost vůbec
<aeyesi> je tam asi 15 nefunkcnich moznosti ale.... :D
<aeyesi> dokonce i ta editace daemon.conf tentokrát nepomohla
<mirda> aha
<mirda> hodil jsem do googlu ubuntu hda intel how to set 5.1
<mirda> a neco tam vidim
<aeyesi> teda ja jsem to zkousel hodnekrat ale
<aeyesi> nooo dik mirda ja musim 
<mirda> kk sry ja ubuntu nepouzivam a tohle jsem nemusel resit
#ubuntu-cz 2015-04-27
<maxXx1> :)
<maxXx1> hu
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-03
<DamianusCZ> zdar lidi :/ nevítě proč mi nefunguje Samba?
<DamianusCZ> w9
<DamianusCZ> w8
<DamianusCZ> sda      8:0    0 149,1G  0 disk 
<DamianusCZ> ├─sda1   8:1    0 145,3G  0 part /
<DamianusCZ> ├─sda2   8:2    0     1K  0 part 
<DamianusCZ> └─sda5   8:5    0   3,8G  0 part [SWAP]
<DamianusCZ> sdb      8:16   0 298,1G  0 disk 
<DamianusCZ> └─sdb1   8:17   0 298,1G  0 part /media/server/share
#ubuntu-cz 2016-05-04
 * rostyk is away: Jsem mimo terminál
 * rostyk is back (gone 00:00:33)
#ubuntu-cz 2016-05-08
<PFel> Ahoj, je tu nekdo? .)
#ubuntu-cz 2017-05-06
<djwraith> anyone here knows whether centrum.cz == atlas.sk?
